# HMCS Winnipeg's been hit by a fishing trawler



## jollyjacktar (23 Apr 2013)

I've just heard that a fishing trawler has rammed into the side of WIN out west.  That boat doesn't have any luck.  She was gashed open when I was out there in 99 too.  Hope no one was injured.


----------



## Privateer (23 Apr 2013)

Times Colonist, with pictures:  http://www.timescolonist.com/news/fishing-trawler-crashes-into-docked-navy-ship-at-esquimalt-base-1.117272


----------



## Kirkhill (23 Apr 2013)

I wonder if I know the Dynasty's skipper.  Or perhaps her ex-skipper.


----------



## dapaterson (23 Apr 2013)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> I wonder if I know the Dynasty's skipper.  Or perhaps her ex-skipper.



Careers answers:  ALL STOP!


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Apr 2013)

I see the HMCS Winnipeg is well named. No luck here either.


----------



## MARS (23 Apr 2013)

You know, as an Officer-of-the-Day (Duty Officer), you mentally prepare yourself for a variety of problems and emergencies, at least the good ones do.  But I can honestly say I never mentally prepared myself for another vessel to ram me while tied up alongside.  In the end the emergency is the same - a fire and/or flood, loss of power and casualties.  But boy oh boy, that had to be a really unexpected surprise.  I can't figure out how fast she was travelling to cause such reportedly large waves... 

I am wondering if they had implemented appropriate Damage Control precautions - namely segmenting the ship into a more watertight configuration (Damage Control Condition "Yankee").  This confines potential flooding to a relatively small area of the ship. Assuming the Dynasty was going to the Vic shipyard on the other side of the harbour, it is entirely possible that procedure wasn't implemented, and nor would it have necessarily been a requirement.  I am willing to bet that policy changes...


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (23 Apr 2013)

> “It’s [expletive] awful,” said one navy official, shaking his head as he looked at the disastrous scene in the harbour.
> 
> Citing the expensive refit the ship has just undergone, budget pressures and brewing political issues in Asia, where Canada’s warships may be needed, he said: “With all that’s going on, and now we have a fisherman stuck in our bow.”


This about sums up my feelings on the whole situation.  The CAF is at a point where any loss of equipment comes at a horrible time.  I'm just glad no one was seriously injured or killed.


----------



## FJAG (23 Apr 2013)

I guess now we know that the Canadian Naval camouflage paint scheme (or lack thereof) is highly effective.  ;D

The comment about this being a "major setback" though got me thinking that everything is a matter of perspective. 

On May 8th 42, the carrier USS Yorktown took a bomb through the flight deck during the Battle of the Corral Sea, killing or seriously injuring 66 and causing fires and much damage below decks. Original estimates were she'd be in dry dock three months. She steamed back to Pearl and arrived on the 27th were estimates said she would need two weeks of repairs to get her ready to join the fleet for what would become the Battle of Midway. Nimitz gave them 48 hours and on the 30th she was back out at sea with Task Force 17 and participated in the subsequent battle where eventually she succumbed after being hit, within a period of some 24 hours, by three bombs from three Vals (not to mention one of the Vals itself), by two torpedoes from Kates in a subsequent attack and, in a third attack, by two torpedoes from a submarine. 

Like I said. Its all a matter of perspective.


----------



## Privateer (23 Apr 2013)

MARPAC just posted raw video of the collision taking place on its Facebook page.


----------



## jeffb (23 Apr 2013)

It would seem that Her Majesty's Ship was the better fisherman of the two. She caught a whole boat load of fish! 

BZ to the emergency response teams...


----------



## Pat in Halifax (23 Apr 2013)

Privateer said:
			
		

> MARPAC just posted raw video of the collision taking place on its Facebook page.


Silly as it may sound, I tried to find the MARPAC page and couldn't...Tips?
Grimey are you still around?


----------



## dapaterson (23 Apr 2013)

Just out of refit, too, or so I've heard.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Apr 2013)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Silly as it may sound, I tried to find the MARPAC page and couldn't...Tips?
> Grimey are you still around?



https://www.facebook.com/Maritime.Forces.Pacific


----------



## Pat in Halifax (23 Apr 2013)

Thanks...wow. The water over WIN's fo'cs'le seems to have come from the other vessel. It doesn't appear to be a wave.
I am sure things will come out in the wash (oops!).
It is amazing (and thankful) no one was hurt seeing as it was 0800 (or so I heard).  I see a new STS scenario in the works.


----------



## dapaterson (23 Apr 2013)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Thanks...wow. The water over WIN's fo'cs'le seems to have come from the other vessel. It doesn't appear to be a wave.
> I am sure things will come out in the wash (oops!).
> It is amazing (and thankful) no one was hurt seeing as it was 0800 (or so I heard).  I see a new STS scenario in the works.



Actually, six were taken to hospital, according to some news reports.  All civilians, from what I can gather.

Hopefully nothing serious.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Apr 2013)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Thanks...wow. The water over WIN's fo'cs'le seems to have come from the other vessel. It doesn't appear to be a wave.



Tanks full of water to store the fish? I'm not a sailor, just going on what I've seen of the crab boats in Deadliest Catch as an educated guess.  ;D


----------



## Occam (23 Apr 2013)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Thanks...wow. The water over WIN's fo'cs'le seems to have come from the other vessel. It doesn't appear to be a wave.



I'm betting the wave came from the bulbous bow of the trawler as it came to an abrupt halt.  I can't see why there would be water tanks that far forward, where you'd likely have rope stores and a cable locker.


----------



## Shamrock (23 Apr 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Actually, six were taken to hospital, according to some news reports.  All civilians, from what I can gather.
> 
> Hopefully nothing serious.



Sliders save lives


----------



## dapaterson (23 Apr 2013)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Sliders save lives



If Esquimalt is giving sliders at 8am (local) on a Tuesday...  that explains a lot about the West coast Navy...


----------



## Kirkhill (23 Apr 2013)

Occam said:
			
		

> I'm betting the wave came from the bulbous bow of the trawler as it came to an abrupt halt.  I can't see why there would be water tanks that far forward, where you'd likely have rope stores and a cable locker.



Fish tanks are back aft, oil tanks low, fish meal plant up forard.  IIRC.  Pretty dry bow.  She brings frozen roe and surimi to shore along with fishmeal and fish oil.  Pretty unlikely she'd have anything on board at all this trip.

I think Occam is more likely to be right.  Also, Dynasty is ice strengthened.

http://www.ulstein.com/Kunder/ulstein/cms66.nsf/pages/reflistd.htm?open&disp_key=E8B39B4EF5F7C4ADC12571BC003AAECD


----------



## smale436 (24 Apr 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXVZq98cUgA

Foul language warning...


----------



## Lineman (24 Apr 2013)

There,'s a good photo of its bow at the bottom of the page
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?mmsi=368272000


----------



## Kirkhill (24 Apr 2013)

Stacked:

Was Dynasty under power or under tow?


----------



## Grimey (24 Apr 2013)

WINs new CERA (ooops, verboten)...........i mean Chief Eng is new to frigates after many years in God's own class (IROs).  Nothing like a trial by fire  >


----------



## Occam (24 Apr 2013)

The somewhat enhanced video at this link shows the entire ship moved quite a bit.  There's not only going to be damage where the direct contact took place between the two ships, but I'd be willing to bet they're examining for ship/jetty contact damage on the opposite side of the ship as well.


----------



## dapaterson (24 Apr 2013)

Stacked said:
			
		

> It happened at approx 08:03.  *The crew of the Winnipeg was on mandatory PT*, which is why there were so little injuries.
> 
> I've seen the damage up close and it looks quite extensive...



Further proof that regular PT reduces injuries!


----------



## medicineman (24 Apr 2013)

I can only imagine the look on the faces of the duty watch...

MM


----------



## Stoker (24 Apr 2013)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Winnipeg moved about 20 feet, the shore power cables were ripped completely out.  It smashed into the jetty HARD.  5-6 punctures in the hull.  Jetty is damaged as well.



When those shore cables were ripped out people could of been killed,  hopefully the shore breakers tripped.  That's 450V power, that is scary.  You are talking hundreds of thousands of dollars in damage to WIN.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Apr 2013)

I suspect the water came from a bulbous bow on the fishboat, the pressure wave in front of the bow had to go somewhere and it likely went up when it meet the hull of HMCS Winnipeg.


----------



## Privateer (24 Apr 2013)

More detailed photos of the damage to both vessels, courtesy of Transportation Safety Board:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsbcanada


----------



## riggermade (24 Apr 2013)

I'm surprised CBC hasn't twisted the stiry to blame HMCS WInnipeg


----------



## Halifax Tar (24 Apr 2013)

riggermade said:
			
		

> I'm surprised CBC hasn't twisted the stiry to blame HMCS WInnipeg



Or some how spun this to blame F22


----------



## Jester_TG (24 Apr 2013)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Or some how spun this to blame F22



F35? ???


----------



## medicineman (24 Apr 2013)

riggermade said:
			
		

> I'm surprised CBC hasn't twisted the stiry to blame HMCS WInnipeg



Or contrived the fact that this is supposed to happen to each vessel when it's returned just so it has to go back into refit to lengthen the govenrment contract...which actually wouldn't surprise me having seen some of the stuff that went on during the VIC refit.

New conspiracy theory anyone?   ;D

MM


----------



## cphansen (26 Apr 2013)

riggermade said:
			
		

> I'm surprised CBC hasn't twisted the stiry to blame HMCS WInnipeg



Oh but they did, the first radio bit regarding the incident I heard, said HMCS Winnipeg colided with an American fishing trawler in the Straits. This caused me to think the vessels were under way and HMCS Winnipeg hit the trawler. It was just a short announcement but without any detail eg Winnipeg being tied up in harbour.  I consider this a misleading and very sloppy reporting and use of the English language. 

Sloppy very sloppy,  CBC


----------



## NavyShooter (26 Apr 2013)

CBC + Accuracy...?  What were you thinking!!!


----------

